
S.Korea says recovered Covid-19 patients re-testing positive - e12e
https://mobile.reuters.com/video/watch/idPHDK
======
mtmail
I get 'video unavailable'. Possibly the text version:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
southk...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
southkorea/south-korea-reports-recovered-coronavirus-patients-testing-
positive-again-idUSKCN21S15X)

~~~
e12e
Apparently I snipped off "?now=true" while removing fbid tracker - this works
for me - but I can't edit the url:

[https://mobile.reuters.com/video/watch/idPHDK?now=true](https://mobile.reuters.com/video/watch/idPHDK?now=true)

Ed: that said I think I'd prefer the text-only version.

------
robocat
The issue is talked about at 7:59 in this video
[https://youtu.be/gAk7aX5hksU](https://youtu.be/gAk7aX5hksU) (Leading COVID-19
Expert Professor Kim Woo-joo from Korea University Guro Hospital) made a
couple of weeks ago.

